# in regards to marriage



## Moncs (Jun 16, 2010)

I found an interesting forum post at on a different website saying 

"I hate posting half a story, but we know a non muslim, UK couple who have married under Sharria Law.

Apprantly it's a civil ceremony, not binding and not recognised aywhere outside the UAE. just provides them the neccesary documents they needed.

Whilst I know sharia courts will try non muslims, I was previously unaware they married them!! However, whilst this isn't first hand experience, I am assured this is the case, and this "sharia married" couple seem to have no problem going about their business in Abu Dhabi, and have secured residency and sponsorship, without any apparant problem.

Might be worth looking into?"

I have looked everywhere for this non binding document, because my GF & I are both moving to Abu Dhabi, both are sponsored by our employers. We do not wish to get married, but this is something we'd definitely be interested in because we'd like to live together legally.

Could someone please make my day by shining a little light on this subject.

If it helps I'm Australian & she's Canadian

thank you


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

My husband and I lived together for 4 months before we got married. It's all good if nobody finds out about it. Just act like you guys are married. I don't see why you have to go through all that mentioned above. So basically, you're saying you want to get married according to the islamic sharia? Don't know how that works here. Obviously you don't belong to the religion so I don't know how that can be done. What type of documents do they require here? It's kind of strange. I would look into it a bit more before taking any steps. Anyhow, as long as you don't make it obvious that you're not married it really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Moncs (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Saima

I'm fine with the idea of doing that, only she's a little freaked out by the idea of getting caught. I only ask because I've heard i mentioned a few times but can't find any rock hard info on it.

It would be perfect if we could pay however much and be allowed to do that.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Yea I can understand where she's coming from. We were a bit hesitant at first but honestly there are lots of people here that live together and are not married. I mean, it's not like they're gonna come and barge into your house and ask for your marriage papers. Haven't heard of that yet.


----------



## Moncs (Jun 16, 2010)

hmmm, well another thing is she gets a unit in her pkg & I don't, so I'd like it if we can live together so I could save that money.

It is hard to find information on this


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would recommend that you do not live together unless you are married or get more information on what you have posted about non-muslims getting married under Sharia law. There is a thread somewhere about the authorities cracking down on unmarried couples living together in Sharjah. It's a terrible experience if you get caught. I say this because I know 2 people who got caught and were jailed for a very long time. Why would you want to take that risk?
I lived with my boyfriend for 3 years and kept a low profile, but knew the risks involved. This was back in 2000.
One of my friends who got caught had only upset someone and that person (being the vindictive kind) complained to the police about him living with his girlfriend. That's all it took, and this happened in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In Dubai you cannot get married in the sharia court unless you are muslim. I have _heard_ of cases where this has been permitted in AD, but I am not convinced of the veracity of the story. I'd have thought that the man at least would have to be muslim.

Put it this way, if it was a viable option many people would go down this route, but they don't. 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just get married. It makes things a WHOLE lot easier when you guys 'break' up with that piece of paper rather then trying to get a divorce without being married.


----------



## paulpaulpaul (Jul 9, 2010)

Moncs, can you post if you got an answer to your situation, it looks like it was only a few weeks ago when you were looking into it. I am in a similar situation and am also looking for information. I am from Melbourne.

If you have gotten an answer i would be keen to chat

cheers 

paul


----------

